# St. Augustine



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn't happen if there's no pics...

[smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Didn't happen if there's no hooks..


fixed it for you... 

Never see anyone in that small stretch of marsh.
Not even kayakers. Only reason I was there, a client
is installing a dock and needed to know the water depths and distance
from his property to the deeper waters of a nearby tidal creek.
Poling the work skiff through the grass, I kept being distracted
by all the attention grabbing blue edged spot tails poking up through the vegetation.
I was looking at the Vilano ramp from where I was working.
Be a good place to launch the Slipper on a weekday morning.
Tide's will be about the same tomorrow AM.
Not like there's a whole lot to do in the office...

                                    [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 1, 2011)

I've fished there before.
These flood tides are awesome!


----------

